# Mass Effect 2 awc.dll load failed?



## chaos777 (28. Januar 2010)

hallo Leute
 hab heute das Spiel instaliert und wollte es starten dann kommt diese komische Fehlermeldung
 kann jemand helfen?
 danke


----------



## alceleniel (29. Januar 2010)

Falls das noch aktuell ist. Du musst Adobe AIR installieren. Hier der entsprechende Eintrag im BioWare-Forum mit Details.


----------



## chaos777 (29. Januar 2010)

@alceleniel

 danke für die hilfe,es lag genau daran


----------

